# maging okuma reel



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I've tried to search the threads on this, but no luck. Someone posted his how to on this but cant rember who. would appreciate either which reel or who done it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

It should be just like magging any other reel, if it has an aluminum spool. You put a mag or two inside on top of glued in washers on the end plate and play with the polarity and number of mags until you get it where you want. If you want to make an adjustable mag you have a bit more work, but it can be done. Try this link on magging a Penn GS525 and see if it helps.
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/MAG GS 525/
Bill


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*magging an okuma*

Its the model(s) of the okuma reels im looking for


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

chilehead2 said:


> Its the model(s) of the okuma reels im looking for


I have magged two Okumas. The Convector and the Catalina. Both have had to be magged on the gear box side. On the convector you may have to use a dremel tool on two spots along the outer rim of the spool. Other than that they are very easy to mag. If I get my computer working properly I'll post some pics if you're interested.

Tight lines

Jimmy


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

chilehead2 said:


> I've tried to search the threads on this, but no luck. Someone posted his how to on this but cant rember who. would appreciate either which reel or who done it.


In answer to your post, here is an Okuma Convector CV20-C that I magged. You have to mag the reel on the right hand side of the spool, because the left hand side is not available to use for magging

"Magging An Okuma Convector CV 20 C"


This reel is an Okuma Convector CV 20 C, which is CT style, and about the size of a abu 6500, or a Penn 525 GS Series. This reel sells for about $60.00, so it could become a great starter reel for someone on a budget who wants to use a conventional reel.



















I installed 150 yds of 30# Power Pro, plus over a 100 yds of 20# Yo-Zuri Hybrid. I bought the reel last year, opened it up then by removing the left side plate...no room to put any magnets...so I put it aside and wondered what I was going to do with it...this year. I mounted the reel onto one of my surf rods, and took it down to the beach. With a bit of rock in the spool, the reel was uncontrollable when casting, and sounded like a washing machine. I finally got it controllable by tightening down the end shaft adjuster on the right side. 

I knew then that the only thing controlling this spool was the tension on the shaft side play. I opened it up fully, took off the right side plate, and then I noticed the removable bearing retention plate(clutch bearing cap, part # 418)....and sat down, did some measuring, and worked it out on how to install a couple of magnets into this reel to control it.

The bearing retention plate (Clutch Bearing Cap, Part # 418











I installed some mag holders made of a #6 finishing washer



















If you look in the above picture, you can see where I took a felt tip pen and blacked the end of the spool. The reason I did this was to see if any off the mag holder or magnets were touching the spool. If it was, it would show up as a shiny mark










I installed 2 magnets .100 x .250. I had also put a few drops of rocket oil on each bearing(sealed bearings), and let it soak in overnight. A very easy reel to take apart to install magnets, the graphite frame has a removable bearing support plate, which attaches to the solid graphite frame by 3 screws, and I attached the 2 magnets in mag holders. The mag holders are epoxied in place. I had to modify the mag holders on their extreme edge because of spool interference...so If I want to switch the magnets about...it's possible. I have the magnets side by side, about 1/4" apart . They are set N, S. I have the spool adjuster nut set, so there is just a little knock side play. 

I put the reel on the 5m Ian Golds, well the first cast, Using a 5 oz ball lead, I didn't really throw hard, it went about 100 yds....no fluffing in the spool. I then started really throwing hard going out into the range of about 150 yds...I was well into my Power Pro backing, this was just with my sort of swinging cast. I had an audience that stopped to watch me...they were amazed...I told them, the good guys throw more then twice as far. No fluffing at all. I just put my thumb on the spool when the lead touched the water.....not bad for a $60.00 reel. The reel hummed as it went out. I am amazed at this cheapie.....one thing for sure...after all that casting I am tired of winding the line in.

What is the overall potential of this reel, I don't know....but for the price, and a bit of work with .100 x .250 magnets it seems like a great starter surf reel.

When I go back home this spring, I am going to make up a ring with indentations to hold .250" x.100" magnets, and screw mount the plate to the Clutch Bearing Cap, Part # 418 to make it more professional. I don't believe in gluing down or just having magnets sitting on a washer: Reason, if they are glued, you can't move them, and having them just sitting on a washer, they can break loose while you are casting....it happened to me on a magged Penn Mag 10... it caused a real mess.










I have also been given an Okuma Magnetix to test...just google 'okuma magnetix"

Fishing in the Gulf


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Dolphinpier said:


> I have magged two Okumas. The Convector and the Catalina. Both have had to be magged on the gear box side. On the convector you may have to use a dremel tool on two spots along the outer rim of the spool. Other than that they are very easy to mag. If I get my computer working properly I'll post some pics if you're interested.
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> Jimmy


Your computer up yet?


----------

